# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Cómo acceder a los libros contables electrónicos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Para acceder al Sistema de Libros Electrónicos,* *el contribuyente deberá estar en el Régimen del IR*  Rapidez. Sepa los pasos a seguir para declarar sus tributos en la Sunat. Debe encontrarse en el Régimen General del IR, tener domicilio fiscal habido y no estar suspendido de actividades. 
Luego de que hace algunas semanas atrás la Sunat emitió la Resolución Nº 286-2009/SUNAT, con la cual se implementa el uso de los libros y registros contables vinculados a asuntos tributarios en forma electrónica, aquí le indicamos cuáles son los pasos que debe seguir para realizar dicho proceso.  
Antes cabe señalar que este nuevo sistema de registro electrónico, en reemplazo del tradicional formato impreso, reduce los costos de formalización debido a que ya no se tendrán que imprimir, legalizar y almacenar físicamente.   *Pasos que debe seguir* 
Para acceder al Sistema de Libros Electrónicos, el contribuyente deberá encontrarse en el Régimen General del Impuesto a la Renta (IR), tener domicilio fiscal habido y no encontrarse con suspensión temporal de actividades o de baja en el RUC. 
Los contribuyentes que utilicen este sistema tendrán que generar un archivo virtual (en forma de texto) que contenga la información de sus operaciones contables, que será validado por el Programa de Libros Electrónicos (PLE), módulo desarrollado por Sunat y disponible en su página web.  *Constancia de registro*
Cuando finalice el proceso de registro de los datos contables, el soporte electrónico emitirá una constancia. Otro requisito que debe tener en cuenta para poder utilizar el nuevo sistema es contar con una “Clave SOL”, que se puede obtener sin costo alguno en cualquier Centro de Servicios al Contribuyente de la Sunat. 
Al afiliarse, el contribuyente queda obligado a llevar los libros de manera electrónica, incluyendo lo que corresponda registrar en el mes anterior a dicha afiliación.  *EL DATO*Información. Con este nuevo sistema, la Administración Tributaria recibirá un resumen de la información contenida en el libro electrónico, lo que no originaría problema alguno cuando el auditor de la Sunat realice una fiscalización y solicite dicha información. Vale indicar que el Registro de Compras no ha sido incluido en el sistema.  *Fuente: La República/En Pymex.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: Mypes peruanas podrán acceder a clientes y proveedores de Ecuador y Colombia Venta de LIBROS  y material de contenido AGROnomico Cómo acceder a los libros contables electrónicos ¿Cómo la Ves?: Ley de Aguas Lana será garantía de criadores de alpaca para acceder a créditos en Junín

----------

